# Being saved



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

God angles are all around in different forms you just have to look and you will see them


----------



## 6th Sense (Feb 12, 2015)

Animals can be great healers themselves and Teddy was probably brought to you for this purpose. Spend plenty of time with him and keep positive. x


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

6th Sense said:


> Animals can be great healers themselves and Teddy was probably brought to you for this purpose. Spend plenty of time with him and keep positive. x


animals definitely are great healers! im trying to spend as much time with him as i can(which right now isnt much, since i had to take radioactive iodine and cant be in contact with people or animals)


----------

